# FOURs and Personal Expression in Clothing



## Buttahfly (Jul 30, 2013)

suicidal_orange said:


> If said 4 saw everyone else caring about their appearance and noted that society expects certain standards then the best way to show they're different is surely to 'not care'?


Very good point!  
But then they would try hard to show that they don't care. Making sure and putting time, thought and effort into showing how much they don't care. Like that messy hair that was so popular. Spending hours to look like you just got out of bed. 
It's an image type after all.


----------



## hareofcaerbannog (May 8, 2020)

Karkino said:


> I know I shouldn't base my assumptions on behavior only when assessing my own or someone else's type, but I've been wondering if it's normal for FOURs, especially FOURs with a FIVE wing to not care at all about one's appearance? I mean, most 4w5 I met in the past or I presumably typed as such favored to match their feelings of the moment with particular clothing or accessories. Is it weird of me to completely not care about what I wear, even to the point of sporting old teared up clothes when I go outside?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any relpies.


It may be different for women though I am only speaking for myself. Generally, if I’m going out with my family (idk why), I don’t feel the need to get all dressed up. However, if I’m out by myself, with friends, or if it’s a school-setting, I usually get myself fully decked out in the kind of fashion that I find rather non-flamboyant but definitely appealing and somewhat eye-catching if that makes sense. 

I definitely care about my appearance especially in a public setting with people I know (aside from family). I usually add my own flair to my overall look if that’s the case. I find it fun.


----------



## ettiedundee (Dec 31, 2021)

Well, as for me, it's not very good to run yourself to such an extent. On the one hand, if you feel good about it, then there is no problem. What matters is how you feel. But it only works as long as you live alone. And when you have a girlfriend, a family, you need to look good as you should try for her too. Therefore, I think that it is better to immediately accustom yourself to take care of yourself, and start, of course, with clothes. Try styles like techwear for example: atlas1.co. All you need to do is buy a T-shirt, pants, and sneakers. That's it, you look fashionable and modern. It's not that difficult in fact and you will like to look good then, I promise.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I can't believe I said all this. Lol. My early days on PerC.


----------

